# New Giveaways posted today



## Road Guy (Aug 8, 2014)

Civil Folks - Please check out the vendor forums for your shot at some free PE Material giveways...

(No Catch)


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2014)

50 views and 5 folks signed up?

Lets try and make this a bit more interesting (of course it makes my job easier)


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 2, 2014)

RG, can you please clarify what you mean by "Sorry but previous winners exlcuded"? Do you mean previous winners of that particular book or do you mean previous winners of any EB Givaway drawing? Thanks.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2014)

Previous winners of the last round of giveaways.....sorry!


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 3, 2014)

No problem. That sounds fair. Thanks RG. So, just to be clear, I can get back in the game next go-around? )


----------

